# Smooch-gone for 4 months



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of you today, Karen, as you remember Smooch leaving for the bridge four months ago.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hope you are having fun Smooch with my sweet Magic!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sending you cyber hugs (((((())))))))


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thinking of you today...run and play hard at the bridge. Hugs Karen...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen,
They live with us in a different way once they pass. I will be thinking about you and Smooch. (((HUGS)))
June


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen, I am so glad you and Ken have Tonka and Tucker to help fill the void.
Give them each a hug from me.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I will ask Max and Ashley to find Snobear and Smooch to let them know you miss them and then they can play around for hours and hours.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Their days are full of fun, health, and frolic with others. Time has stopped for them and they await the reunion which is guaranteed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know all our loved pups who have gone to the Bridge are together and happy, waiting for us.
These days are tough for us though. Hugs Karen.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that it is a sad day but glad that you have Tucker and Tonka to help ease your pain from losing Smooch & Snobear.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know that these anniversaries are so difficult. You and your family have had so much loss with both Smooch and Snobear in such a very short amount of time. I hope that in time all of the beautiful memories of your beautiful Smooch and Snobear will bring some peace of mind.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is so hard to lose our friends. Best wishes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you to all of my friends!

Smooch and Snobear will live on forever for Ken and I-we see them in Tucker and Tonka everyday, and someday we will all be reunited!!
*
Smooch and Tonka:* Party hardy with all of the furkids from GRF.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The passing of time, since we have been with our, babies, is hard, big hug ,karen.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you, Karen.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen, no words of mine can ease your pain, but my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Lucy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
A RADIANT STAR, I LIGHT THE SKY
TOWARDS THE SUN I SOAR SO FREE,
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW FOLLOWS ME.
i PULSATE THROUGH YOUR VERY SOUL,
AND IN MY PAWS YOUR HEART I HOLD.
THE DAY WILL COME WHEN YOU'LL FLY TOO,
I'LL BE HERE THEN TO WELCOME YOU.
UNTIL THE TIME WE MEET AGAIN,
I WON'T JOURNEY FAR MY FRIEND
FOR IN YOUR LOVE, I LIVE SO FREE
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW GUIDING ME. (ANON).

You know that both Smooch and Snobear will wait patiently, and in the meantime they will be playing with so many friends


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

goldensmum said:


> HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
> A RADIANT STAR, I LIGHT THE SKY
> TOWARDS THE SUN I SOAR SO FREE,
> A BRILLIANT RAINBOW FOLLOWS ME.
> ...


This is beautiful!! Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending lots of hugs to you and Ken.

Thinking of you everyday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensMum*

GoldensMum

What a beautiful poem-thank for posting for Smooch and Snobear!!


----------

